# Husband not contributing, advice please!



## MrsV (Apr 23, 2018)

I need some advice,


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I know this person. He was a best friend, ages ago.

He was really smart, a good talker. Too good.

He was a good talker, in fact that is all he ever did.

We tried to get him into sales, but he could not hold a job.

Like your husband, he felt he was too good for sales.

He was great to be around, and yes I 'and others' paid for him to be around.

We all drifted away from him, said we were 'busy', we cannot meet him anymore.

He managed to run through a number of women, until they too got his number.

He made it to his sixties, married one time. That women paid him alimony for a couple of years.

At the end, he got hooked on drugs, later died of starvation under a bridge somewhere in California.

That is what I was told by his brother.

I do not want you to pull the plug, I want you to tell him that if things do not improve, you will be forced to pull the plug.

You want a house, maybe children, a good life.
Presently, your husband is not 'willing' to help.

He is spoiled,never was taught discipline. Has no common sense.
.............................................................................................................................

Oh, I wanted to be a Philosophy Professor when I was young. I ended up being a 'mere' Engineer.
Working long hours, busted my tail, etc.

I grew up, this guy needs to grow up, also.


----------



## MrsV (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for your reply much appreciated, I know you are right. It is like having another teenager, I don't think he ever will grow up. I shouldn't let him walk all over me like this!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

He's a self entitled loser that is going nowhere....ever. I think your here on for confirmation. You know what you need to do. Have the courage.

Best of Luck !!!!


----------



## johnnywalker (Apr 17, 2018)

This person is not for you...


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

How can someone only earn 2 or 3K per year? What does he do all day?


----------



## georgieporgie (Apr 15, 2018)

It sounds like he has some money put away towards a house. Perhaps from his parents? Anyway why don't you ask him to give a portion of the earnings towards family costs (I imagine its invested or getting interest or sthg)


----------



## dadstartingover (Oct 23, 2015)

He's the embodiment of nearly every creative type I know. They are naturally passive. They need to have a fire under their butt to get moving. They need a boss. 

He's also a dude, which means he probably bought into the notion that his employment level or income has little to do with your attraction towards him. 

He needs a "holy sh*t" moment to wake him up and get momentum going in the right direction. You leaving will probably be it.


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

MrsV said:


> He is a freelancer graphic designer and he has done this since we met, however he only earns 2 or 3k a year.
> 
> He's from a middle class background and his mum has high expectations of him, so he refuses to do work which he deems as 'embarrassing'.


Wow. How do you (or how does he) reconcile these two statements???

To me, only making 2-3K a year and not doing anything about it is about as "embarrassing" as it gets.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

In this Day and Age, in this World, a married couple needs two incomes.

The outcomes, the out goes, run rapidly downstream, downhill. Many strange hands reaching in, taking from your hard earned stash.

I see two hard working lovers, shoveling money into the family's treasure chest.

Life, real life, pulling the greenbacks out seemingly faster than you can shovel.

To counter this, requires toiling, being apart from each other, apart from each others arms and lips.


But not apart, away from each others dreams.

Dreams of a house in the country, having little children with beaming smiles hanging on for dear life... onto your skirt, onto one's pant leg.


He is not toiling, he is playing.
Not playing at house, no way.

That is a 'for sure'.

Read him the truth.
Read him the riot act. 

Quietly, but assuredly....so.




TH-


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

My child makes more than that as a college student working during the summer.


----------

